# Watts Bar



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I hate selfie's....
Water warming to 59 and sun in the tree's. 11 slabs and no shorts.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> I hate selfie's....
> Water warming to 59 and sun in the tree's. 11 slabs and no shorts.


Damn Don you should of shaved !!That's a heck of a SLAB.Enjoy yourself and stay safe.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey Don,You still with us??Haven't got anymore pic's.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It's been slow last 2 days. The temps went to 28 at night Wed and 30 on Thursday . We only caught a few yesterday and left. It's been terrible for us so far. Wish o had some pics for you all but nottt.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

After getting pounded with rain and wind for 3 days we were able to put in our 4th day on Watts Bar. We mainly moved around to different lakes to avoid the rain taking us away from WB. The Barr is a very large lake with many bays and a lot of brush in the water to fish and try to learn and find some fish. The struggle we had was we were able to get a few in the tree’s fishing shallow like I did the very first day I caught 11 shallow but.. staying with that pattern kept hitting the same tops and pulling a few ( like we’ve done in the past) I ignored the deep water fishing until yesterday. Anchored the Motorguide out from the bush I pulled the 11 off of and was sitting in 20+ feet of water throwing shallow trying to fish the very top of the tree, well.. half way back on retrieve I set the rod down to change to my best Hillbilly channel and BOOM.. straight down in 20 I hook a 15+ incher. Right then I was struck with the think stick..Duuuuu.. fish deeper.. so I did. Found some submerged brush in front of where I caught the 11 fish from and it was on. How stupid I felt after knowing there were fish there and not being able to get past the one and done technique blaming it on everything else. We actually started fishing around 7:30 after running and finished up at 3:30 and never left that bay. Kept moving to 1 of 4 brush piles and consistently caught (not fast) 34 fish with 1 undersized fish and 3 cull fish.

The water temp was 60 degrees and the few we were catching were just starting to move up and back with the cold nights to the brush we were fishing. They were eating anything vertically fished as long as it was white and ended up being my best day ever on that lake even with the slow catching. I wish I could have stayed longer to see it light up with the warm week coming but it’s impossible to launch alone with no finger docks so I pulled the plug and came home. Both of us thought the other took live-well pictures and until they were getting packed in the freezer both of us just knew the other did.. Getting old’s a bitch. Lol. Here’s a few we were snapping as the day progressed, and a few bass to boot.


----------

